# J.H. Roman: The 12 Flute Sonatas, Nos. 1-5



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Dan Laurin / Paradiso Musicale / Anna Paradiso
J.H. Roman: The 12 Flute Sonatas, Nos. 1-5

Release Date January, 2015
Duration01:09:51
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording Location
Petruskyrkan, Stocksund, Sweden


----------

